# First Colorado Halloween meeting



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

This was a pretty good first meeting with just two of us! Come on guys we need you to join in the fun.


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

Had I known, I would have been there! Keep me posted on future events and meetings!!


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd have been there too dang I'm close...

I live in Erie!!!!!!!!!!

Keep me posted.


----------

